
Ask HN: Where to post bounties for freelance, open source developers - verdverm
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking to support freelance developers with paid contributions to open source projects. We have started adding labels on GitHub to indicate this.<p>What suggestions do you have for where to post that we have a wide range of options and bounties?<p>Thanks!<p>~Tony<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hofstadter-io<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hofstadter-io&#x2F;jumpfiles&#x2F;issues
======
ezpuzzle
Hi Tony!

I've been building a tool to build and organize open source teams. I'd be
interested in getting your feedback on how it would work for you.

It's called Radium and allows you to "greenlight" issues and project cards and
allow bids from github users on them.

You can email me at `emory at radium.io` and I can give you a tour.

Check out the website too [https://radium.io](https://radium.io)

Thanks, Emory

